# prediction on the price of ammo?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in good shape far as ammo goes But I am wondering if I should top off my supply now or wait?
Will it go down or will our King come up with a way to make the price soar upwards? 
If a strong roomer of a stiff tax on ammo would cause panic buying and you know what that would do to the price.
Part of me thinks that I should wait and see if it comes down but the ******* in me asks can you over pay for 
something that might save your life if needed?
Wait and see if it comes down and risk it going up or disappearing?
Or buy now and at least have the piece of mind that I have it?

.................What is a life jacket worth when your treading water?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I think there is still some more downside on most ammo - but some are starting to bottom out as low as they will probably go due to production costs. 

Pre-ban-panic but post Obama panic, 7.62x39 was just a hair under $200 per 1000 of cheap stuff, 5.56 m855 I was getting for $275ish if I remember correctly. Those are probably the basement prices we will ever see again. As those prices start to come back I will buy more regardless of need. I do think, barring any other scare, that prices will come down more but not much.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I buy when I have the money and find it. I haven't been shooting for quite awhile now because I haven't wanted to expend any. It sucks, but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Right now, in my part of Mississippi, .22's are the only thing that are not in stock and the rest of it, prices are slowly going down. Starting to see 5.56 @ about .36 cents on the internet consistently and I expect that it will get lower too. 

That being said, if you can afford more, I'd get more.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I buy when I have the money and find it. I haven't been shooting for quite awhile now because I haven't wanted to expend any. It sucks, but it is what it is I guess.


Yes I know what you are talking about when my nephew comes to visit I let him shoot a brick of .22LR.
He loves to shoot but now it's hard to find and getting expensive.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If you can buy it at a somewhat "reasonable" price, why would you wait?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Know what your are willing to pay buy when you see it.
Obama will be renewing his attack on weapons and ammo ,just a madder of time.
Words we will live to regret.
"I have a pen and a phone" Obama 2013.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Buy it when you find it.
If you find a bargain, that's even better.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

So far this administrtion has failed at banning firearms and ammo. Do not believe he will succeed in the next three years. The next best thing, in his mind, is to make it so expensive, only the government can afford it. Watch for an executive order doubling or tripling the price of ammo and a massive tax increase on the sale of firearms in the next two years. Watch out for the BATF to also get involved since your private sale of a firearm eluded the new tax.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

wallyLOZ said:


> So far this administrtion has failed at banning firearms and ammo. Do not believe he will succeed in the next three years. The next best thing, in his mind, is to make it so expensive, only the government can afford it. Watch for an executive order doubling or tripling the price of ammo and a massive tax increase on the sale of firearms in the next two years. Watch out for the BATF to also get involved since your private sale of a firearm eluded the new tax.


 Really we have had some pretty tough laws passed in a few states more on the way. He has had a big effect on prices and availability. 
He has made it Clear he will effect imports of ammo and parts as well as weapons. With his pen. That has already started.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been buying it as prices seem to be almost or are at pre- CT/Newtown prices. If anything hic-ups again we may be right back where were over the last year.
And what is up with the post office buying a bunch of ammo? Things that make you go hummmm?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Long term- ammo prices will only rise.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Congress has the power of the purse. An executive order imposing a tax would start a turf battle with the legislative branch he could not win.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Congress has the power of the purse. An executive order imposing a tax would start a turf battle with the legislative branch he could not win.


 Sounds good and maybe what the law says but. It did not seem to stop Obama care or anything else he has done.. Unless the DOJ aka Holder enforces it he can get away with anything. And from what we have seen Holder will not go against the master.
Just last week we have Holder making law on his on with a pen also.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The economy has had the heck inflated out of it QE style so there is a lot of money in circulation which has a tendency to drive its value down. In light of that and once supply catches up, I see ammo prices being slightly high than they were pre fiasco.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sounds good and maybe what the law says but. It did not seem to stop Obama care or anything else he has done.. Unless the DOJ aka Holder enforces it he can get away with anything. And from what we have seen Holder will not go against the master.
> Just last week we have Holder making law on his on with a pen also.


Obama Care went through congress you may not think they did their job on it (I know I don't) but they went through the motions. If Obama tries to enact a tax without them then they will fight back not out of love for the Constitution or for the welfare of the people but to preserve their status and privilege. Think of it in terms of political corruption they cannot afford to lose their power to attract kick backs payola or insider tips. Holder is Obama's lap dog nothing other than slavish obedience and fawning will come from that quarter.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone believe the Senate will not do what Obama wants?
The House can fight all it wants, pass all the bills it wants, the Senate will do as it (and Obama) pleases.
Keeping the House and winning the Senate is vital to keeping some control over Obama.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

tango said:


> Does anyone believe the Senate will not do what Obama wants?
> The House can fight all it wants, pass all the bills it wants, the Senate will do as it (and Obama) pleases.
> Keeping the House and winning the Senate is vital to keeping some control over Obama.


As you point out until midterms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Obama Care went through congress you may not think they did their job on it (I know I don't) but they went through the motions. If Obama tries to enact a tax without them then they will fight back not out of love for the Constitution or for the welfare of the people but to preserve their status and privilege. Think of it in terms of political corruption they cannot afford to lose their power to attract kick backs payola or insider tips. Holder is Obama's lap dog nothing other than slavish obedience and fawning will come from that quarter.


 It did not.
Article I Section 7
Section 7 - The Meaning
The House of Representatives must begin the process when it comes to raising and spending money. It is the chamber where all taxing and spending bills start. The Senate can offer changes and must ultimately approve the bills before they go to the president, but only the House may introduce a bill that involves taxes.
Obama care was ruled a TAX and it did not come fromthe House . They bypassed Article I Section 7. any way you put it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just takes one large event and it will all go up again. Buy now and as it goes down, buy more. Like it stocks it called dollar cost averaging. I reload and am stocked so I don't really care.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> It did not.
> Article I Section 7
> Section 7 - The Meaning
> The House of Representatives must begin the process when it comes to raising and spending money. It is the chamber where all taxing and spending bills start. The Senate can offer changes and must ultimately approve the bills before they go to the president, but only the House may introduce a bill that involves taxes.
> Obama care was ruled a TAX and it did not come fromthe House . They bypassed Article I Section 7. any way you put it.


It was declared a tax after the fact in some creative judicial gymnastics. Seeing as the measure is strongly opposed(I believe correctly so) Then why was the Article 1 Section 7 argument not put forth before the SCOTUS?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If you don't have enough to last you the rest of your life you need to be trying to get that much. The price of ammo aint going but in one direction and that's up in price. The only real question is at "How quick of a rate" is it going to increase! 

Need some motivation? 15 years ago I was paying in Komifornia 1.49 a 20 round box of 7.62x39. Today the cheapest I can touch it is Tulammo at wally world for 5.17 a box! If I knew then what I know now, I would have ate ramen noodle for a couple of paydays and bought a couple of pallets worth of it when the getting was good and they were almost giving it away! That's a 300% increase in price in 15 years, Ill let you do the math...on where the price of ammo is going.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

If you can afford it, buy it when you see it! there's lots of ammo on the shelves these days. even 22 here in los angeles!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ship some of it here then cause I haven't seen even a 50 round box of shorts in months, not to mention long rifle!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

22LR is thin to nonexistent around here as well.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

If the taxes take the hike that is being pushed, I will be more focused on reloads.

Source:House bill would boost tax on ammo to 50%, guns 20% - Seattle gun rights | Examiner.com


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Know what your are willing to pay buy when you see it.
> Obama will be renewing his attack on weapons and ammo ,just a madder of time.
> Words we will live to regret.
> "I have a pen and a phone" Obama 2013.


He should have used the pen to resign, and the phone to call the movers. :razz:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea, we should be so lucky


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The three branches of government? the pen the phone and the pres...when did that happen?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Found this on the Illinois State Rifle Assoc. website.

PRODUCT WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE
WINCHESTER® 22 LONG RIFLE RIMFIRE AMMUNITION

Olin Corporation, through its Winchester Division, is recalling two (2) lots of M*22™ 22 Long Rifle 40 Grain Black Copper Plated Round Nose rimfire ammunition.

Symbol Number: S22LRT Lot Numbers: GD42L and GD52L

Winchester has determined the above lots of 22 Long Rifle rimfire ammunition may contain double powder charges. Ammunition with double powder charges may subject the shooter or bystanders to a risk of serious personal injury and/or death, or cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable. ...

Read the whole story at the Winchester Corporation website
http://hosted.vresp.com/287072/06c56290e1/1472508439/52060bf86a/


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Buy all you can when you find it because it ain't going to get cheaper!!!! Nuff said!


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I buy when I have the money and find it. I haven't been shooting for quite awhile now because I haven't wanted to expend any. It sucks, but it is what it is I guess.


That's why I reload, to supplement my ammo stocks (at least one of the reasons I reload) for hunting and defense.


----------

